# Lump near eye?



## Kimberley22 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello everyone 

I have been caring for a baby wild pigeon for the last week. He is quite big and just weaning now. He is gaining weight everyday and seems healthy and strong. The only issue is this strange bump he has near his eye. It looks like a sort of stye or wart...? It is definitely getting bigger, quite quickly. Can someone please help? What is it and what can I do? Funds are very limited at the moment, so if it is something that is treatable without an expensive vet visit, that would be very much to be hoped for...

Sorry for how massive this picture came out, I am still learning how to work your forum


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Good news, it could be pigeon pox requiring no meds other than keeping the bird, warm, well fed, hydrated and well rested, it will runs its course like a human flu. See if any more pop up here and there on the bird, on the feet wing and eyes, even the beak. Friends bird got it on the tongue and could not eat on its own. As long as you are feeding it, it will be fine. Can u post a pic of the poops from different parts of the day. More history on the bird, where and why did u get it, what color and texture are the poops. Good work


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Is the lesion dry or wet and are there any more? Any feathers missing around head, neck or elsewhere?*


----------



## Kimberley22 (Mar 7, 2015)

That would be great if it was that easy...!

I can get some poo pics and put them up tomorrow  Some poos have been more watery with a slight green tinge, but most are round and solid, black and white.

This little bubby was found looking very unwell at a train station in Sydney by a lovely girl who couldn't keep him herself, so she contacted me and asked if I could care for him. I'm not sure exactly how old he is - would hazard a guess at about seven or eight weeks? He had the lump when I first got him, but it was barely noticeable. I have been feeding him bird hand rearing mix from a syringe for the past week, he is just starting to be able to eat on his own now. I am still feeding him once a day just to make sure he is getting in enough nourishment. He is eating a seed mix with different kinds of millet, barley and dried split peas. I have also been giving him a little cooked peas and corn mixture each day too. Apart from the eye lump, he seems to be doing well! Lively and perky, interested in everything, not showing any other symptoms of illness.

Please let me know if there is any other information that might help!


----------



## Kimberley22 (Mar 7, 2015)

No feathers missing, the lump is dry and I can't find any more other than just that one.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Pull up the eyelid a little and see if actually the swelling is as a pus ball under the eyelid. This is one of the clasic symptoms of salmonella.

Feeding him only once a day can be insufficient How many ml sand how thick is the solution you make for him? Not being feed enough means the disease will advance faster or contract new diseases.

Also, even if you feed him enough, you should be giving more often over the day. Pigeons need to eat often, is useful both for their body and mind. If they don't get food at least two times a day, they become depressive and stressed and that means higher vulnerability to diseases.


----------



## Kimberley22 (Mar 7, 2015)

No pus ball under the eyelid.

Sorry, let me clarify, I am still feeding him once a day with a syringe, but he is eating by himself all day pretty much, pecking up seeds and peas and corn. He is getting a lot of food in because I can feel it in his crop.

The syringe feed is quite thick and about 10 ml.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

He is younger by your description. Can we also get a full body pic and lift his wing so we get a shot of his armpit. Im gonna guess hime 3 to 5 weeks depending on pits lol. They usually start to peck at seed at 3 weeks and may be able to feed themselves at 4 to 5. 

Lets keep an eye on the spot, it could be pox as mentioned or an individual growth. If it gets crusty and dry we shall know it is pox. If it continues to grow then needs to be accessed further.


----------

